# Romanian

## paul222

Salut

Careva vb romana?

----------

## AleX1410

Dap vorbesc eu!!

Ce faceti romani?

Hm....ma bucur ca pot vorbi si eu aici romana si nu stau sa scriu in engleza toata ziua...ha ha ha ha!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Whiteskullbot0

Branza   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Chris777

salutare la toata lumea!  :Cool: 

----------

## dissident

Suma respectelor.

Salut romanii din toata lumea care utilizeaza solutii Open Source si care mai cred ca in lumea asta poate exista conceptul de libertate de alegere individuala.

... Ii salut si pe ceilalti in caz ca citesc forumurile astea... ca sa nu fiu partinitor  :Razz: 

----------

## amadino

se fratilor

----------

## empyrion

salutare fratzilor...

am ji io o mica problema cu un Gentoo pe un calculator ProFM din scoala de la mine care e folosit pt pus muzica in pauze.

Nu se poate intra pe youtube sa se vada niciun film fiindca zice ca nu e instalat adobe flashu...

lam downloadat, instalat din konsole, am luat ji java, la fel, acelasi mesaj, nu se pot vedea filme...

Nu prea am umblat cu linux niciodata... saptamanile astea e prima oara si deabia m-am descurcat sa intru in konsole si sa instalez programele mentionate mai sus. Orice tip de ajutor ar fi binevenit  :Smile: 

----------

## sweet_butterfly

buna, conationali!  :Razz: 

abia am intrat pe forumu asta si nu-mi vine sa cred ca dau peste romani!  :Razz: 

ma bucur sa va gasesc aici!  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackNoxis

Misto, frati romani pe Gentoo. Noa asa da !   :Laughing: 

BTW, e facut pe freenode channel de Sabayon linux (gentoo-based), cine doreste sa intre la o poveste pe #sabayon-ro, e binevenit, am inceput sa discutam despre viitoare planuri gentoo  :Smile: 

De asemenea si aici : https://forum.sabayon.org/viewforum.php?f=91

----------

